# Coat length in kittens



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Just curious at what age can you tell what a kitten's adult coat length will be?

Of the four kittens, at two days old, the tortie girl has smooth, flat fur. The white boy and the grey tabby girl have fur that is longer and sticks straight out (our little boy looks like he has a mane). The orange tabby boy has the most unusual fur, in that it is longer and sort of crimpy/wavy. Any idea what their fur may develop into?

The mom is a orange tabby with thick short hair, but we have no idea what the dad looked like.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

If you dont' get any responses, make a note now of every type of hair to compare later.


I can tell you, when we purchased Marsh at 2 weeks old, all four kitten's looked exactly the same. At around 4-5 weeks, we suddenly realized that in puctures from our breeder, marsh and his sister looked poofier than the other two kittens. Turned out in the end that they had silky fur, while the other two were regular and LaPerm [curly]. Even the breeder couldn't really tell they will be poofy like that until they grew older.


----------

